# Do You Reckon Thread?



## DylanReynolds (Apr 15, 2011)

I've made an open thread on questions that involve software to see if cubes can possibly be built please involve attatchments (for certain cube emulators) or pictures of your cube 

Just to get this started! 


Apologies if this has already been made or if ive posted this thread in the wrong area

Any More Ideas???


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 15, 2011)

That's a master skewb. It's already been constructed in real life. Well, it looks like a master skewb.


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 15, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> That's a master skewb. It's already been constructed in real life. Well, it looks like a master skewb.



Thanks Anyone Else got any good ideas feel free to post them!!! (tu)


----------

